# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  У многих из вас в жизни случилось что-то страшное. Что именно?

## KaRLsON

Расскажите об этом.

----------


## NEDOchel

Да,много чего. А с чего такой интерес?

----------


## pipetkin32

Мож о себе расскажешь?
А то прям нашествие новичков с одним сообщением
 Автор,колись,раньше под каким ником был?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Что-то у меня это тоже вызывает подозрение!!


   А мож это вообще один,насоздавал клонов и сам с собой (не на себя намекаю)

----------


## 4ybaka

Это наш создатель,архитектор зарегился))узнать почему у нас сбой в программе))

----------


## Rum

Именно на суицид форуме все носятся с троллями.
Тролли, тролли.
Паранойя что ли?
Сразу видно, что суицид форум :Big Grin:

----------


## June

> У многих из вас в жизни случилось что-то страшное. Что именно?


 Рождение)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Рождение)


  Кстати да,с этого и начался ад (по крайней мере в этой жизни)

----------


## June

> Кстати да,с этого и начался ад (по крайней мере в этой жизни)


 Как, якобы, говаривал кто-то из древних мыслителей (на латыни)




> Лучший жребий людей — совсем не родиться,
>     Не видеть ни солнца, ни светлого дня,
>     А если родился, то сразу в Аид устремиться
>     И тело от мук в глубь земли положить

----------


## pipetkin32

> Как, якобы, говаривал кто-то из древних мыслителей (на латыни)


  Как тут "сразу в ад устремиться" если лет до 25-30 на глазах пелена как прекрасен мир,церковь/друзья/родственнички/знакомые/СМИ/всякие плюшки и блага потребительства - все это мешает пробиться к ужасающей картине действительности

----------


## Римма

а что меняется после 25-30 лет?
кончается фора, которую дал себе на создание семьи, воспроизводство потомства и тп?

----------


## microbe

Ладно..

----------


## Unity

Алкоголь - не "зло" - это просто Средство, кое выпускает демонов наружу - всё то, что живёт в нашем подсознании: жажду ко насилию, злобу, разрушительность и тому подобное. Алкоголь попросту снимает "тормоза", проявляя подлинную сущность Человека. Многие боятся этого - и таких событий, как Вами описанны - но се просто Следствие того, что Мир, в коем обитаем - Болен. Спиртные преступления - попросту Симптом всего того Ада, что живёт внутри большинства из нас и манифестируется в Войнах, во убийствах ну и изнасилованиях. 
Это изнанка ложной той человеческой цивилизованности, это истинное наше лицо - когда мы Свободны... 
Так что... хочешь узнать человека - выпей с ним.

----------


## Aare

> проявляя подлинную сущность Человека.


 Это совсем не так. Никакую подлинную сущность алкоголь не проявляет. Напившийся человек - это просто напившийся человек, а не человек, проявляющий истинную сущность.




> Спиртные преступления - попросту Симптом всего того Ада, что живёт внутри большинства из нас и манифестируется в Войнах, во убийствах ну и изнасилованиях.


 И опять нет. Напившийся человек хуже соображает что творит и не отдаёт отчёт своим действиям. Никакой "подлинной сущностью" здесь и не пахнет. Никакое "истинное лицо" алкоголь не показывает, ещё раз повторюсь.

----------


## Unity



----------


## White_Gargouil

в том и прикол, что ничего ужасного. даже наоборот, если так посмотреть - все чудесно, а я просто.. зажравшийся сыч, "загоняющийся по пустякам". обыкновенный лентяй - да, так наверняка посчитали бы многие.
есть у меня хоть не идеальные, но любящие родители, семья всегда была полной, сам я - желанный ребенок, обладатель (пока еще) здорового стройного тела, еще и не обделенный творческими способностями(хоть сейчас на творчество и не способен).
чем не "стартер-пак" счастливой жизни? предо мной лежит великое множество возможностей. вот они, прямо под носом, буквально на расстоянии протянутой руки. но я не могу взять ни крошки с этого пиршественного стола.. по каким-то причинам. по каким-то незримым, неочевидным причинам. скрытым причинам. и оттого, что они скрыты, никто и не воспринимает их, лишь один я их чувствую. и это дает окружающим право смеяться надо мной, либо осуждать.. за столь нелепую слабость. за неспособность сделать одно лишь движение рукой, чтобы взять награду со стола.
в итоге я отрекся от яств. они уже не кажутся мне привлекательными, хотя честно сказать, я зачастую и не находил их особо привлекательными. всегда я взглядом стремился куда-то.. от стола. всегда я косился украдкой через плечо, пытался окинуть взором то пространство позади, неведомое и темное, однако зовущее. манящее.
и вот, видимо, я не выдержал. мое тело само развернулось и теперь я.. постоянно, неотрывно гляжу все глубже в бездну. теперь перед глазами она, а стол возможностей - позади. и здесь так же - меня отделяет один лишь шаг. вот же оно, желанное, впереди, стоит совершить одно лишь движение..

----------


## Wasted

> Это совсем не так. Никакую подлинную сущность алкоголь не проявляет. Напившийся человек - это просто напившийся человек, а не человек, проявляющий истинную сущность.
> 
> 
> 
> И опять нет. Напившийся человек хуже соображает что творит и не отдаёт отчёт своим действиям. Никакой "подлинной сущностью" здесь и не пахнет. Никакое "истинное лицо" алкоголь не показывает, ещё раз повторюсь.


 Нет. Не раз убеждался, что хорошо пьяный человек слетает с тормозов приличия и становится тем, какой он на самом деле внутри, вот всё говно вылезает наружу. Так что хотите узнать кого-то поближе — напоите его)

----------


## culexus

> Нет. Не раз убеждался, что хорошо пьяный человек слетает с тормозов приличия и становится тем, какой он на самом деле внутри, вот всё говно вылезает наружу. Так что хотите узнать кого-то поближе — напоите его)


 Алкоголь снижает фильтрацию культурную - это да, и, таким образом, можно было бы получать интересную информацию, однако в то же время - алкоголь нарушает логическую составляющую, и весьма наивно рассчитывать, что поступающая от хорошо опьяненного человека информация - описывает его.

Да и к тому же, культурный фильтр - это часть личности, и говорить, что без него мы и получаем подлинную личность - совершенно беспочвенно, личность - она и состоит в том числе и из культурного фильтра, а то, что его изменил алкоголь в текущей ситуации - вовсе не означает, что вы таким образом узрели "настоящую личность".

----------


## Wasted

> Алкоголь снижает фильтрацию культурную - это да, и, таким образом, можно было бы получать интересную информацию, однако в то же время - алкоголь нарушает логическую составляющую, и весьма наивно рассчитывать, что поступающая от хорошо опьяненного человека информация - описывает его.
> 
> Да и к тому же, культурный фильтр - это часть личности, и говорить, что без него мы и получаем подлинную личность - совершенно беспочвенно, личность - она и состоит в том числе и из культурного фильтра, а то, что его изменил алкоголь в текущей ситуации - вовсе не означает, что вы таким образом узрели "настоящую личность".


 Перефразирую так: пьяный говорит и делает то, о чем лишь думает трезвым.

----------


## culexus

> Перефразирую так: пьяный говорит и делает то, о чем лишь думает трезвым.


 Нет, с этим я и не спорю, но есть два момента:
- первый то, что в пьяном состоянии помимо снижения самоцензуры в полный рост присутствует и спутанность сознания, из-за чего проекция этих "тайных" мыслей в виде слов и действий сама по себе искажена, и значительно - это вовсе не то, что "на самом деле", это микропсихоз, если говорить грубо
- второе - сознание человека само по себе является лишь небольшим окошечком в гораздо более обширную область - подсознания - где протекает грандиозное число неосознаваемых явно процессов и мыслей. Только очень наивные и простые люди полагают, что знают кто они - это впечатление у них как раз от незнания и малого опыта самоисследования : ) Да, у нас есть концепция себя - как набор представлений о себе, есть и социальная маска (а точнее - маски - для разных аудиторий и случаев), есть представления о нас сторонних людей - но это все лишь череда примитивных, несравнимых по глубине с реальным положением дел, представлений. И алкоголь - лишь создает еще одно : ) и будет совершенно неоправданным ориентироваться на "пьяные" откровения как на истинную информацию. Хотя, разумеется, в любом проявлении есть отблеск истины, и при алкогольном опьянении - тоже.

Но какие мы "на самом деле" - вовсе не такой простой вопрос.

----------


## Wasted

> Нет, с этим я и не спорю, но есть два момента:
> - первый то, что в пьяном состоянии помимо снижения самоцензуры в полный рост присутствует и спутанность сознания, из-за чего проекция этих "тайных" мыслей в виде слов и действий сама по себе искажена, и значительно - это вовсе не то, что "на самом деле", это микропсихоз, если говорить грубо
> - второе - сознание человека само по себе является лишь небольшим окошечком в гораздо более обширную область - подсознания - где протекает грандиозное число неосознаваемых явно процессов и мыслей. Только очень наивные и простые люди полагают, что знают кто они - это впечатление у них как раз от незнания и малого опыта самоисследования : ) Да, у нас есть концепция себя - как набор представлений о себе, есть и социальная маска (а точнее - маски - для разных аудиторий и случаев), есть представления о нас сторонних людей - но это все лишь череда примитивных, несравнимых по глубине с реальным положением дел, представлений. И алкоголь - лишь создает еще одно : ) и будет совершенно неоправданным ориентироваться на "пьяные" откровения как на истинную информацию. Хотя, разумеется, в любом проявлении есть отблеск истины, и при алкогольном опьянении - тоже.
> 
> Но какие мы "на самом деле" - вовсе не такой простой вопрос.


 
Я так глубоко не беру, но вот буквально: что мой отец про нас всех думал и где видал, пьяный высказывал вслух.

----------


## culexus

> Я так глубоко не беру, но вот буквально: что мой отец про нас всех думал и где видал, пьяный высказывал вслух.


 Ну, для бытового уровня - сойдет, однако, знаешь, часто люди искренне принимают эти бытовые приемы как истину в последней инстанции, да еще и настаивают на том, что это и есть то, что "на самом деле".

А на самом деле : ) вот твоей же отец - явно такие мысли имел, но поступал ли он так в трезвом виде, Можно ли сказать, что его самоконтроль в трезвом виде - это что-то ложное, а вот пьяные высказывания претензий - это истина? Дело тут, как мне кажется, в том, что эту ситуацию не было возможности как-то культурно обсудить и поэтому это и выливалось в экспрессию. По сути - это все те же заблуждения, которые так и не были прояснены и конструктивно решены, только скрываемые заблуждения.

Ну и еще - содержание психики - оно динамично, что сегодня "правда" - завтра уже таковой не является в силу переосмысления или новых фактов. Так что... но - да, это уже дебри : ) а не бытовой удобный шаблон : )

----------

